# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Need help finding these songs and artist.

## Curtis762

Привет!  
I am in the learning phases of the Russian language. I've chosen to listen to audio book and music in Russian with my studies. I found music I like on YouTube but it doesn't give the names of the artist or songs. Would anyone help me find them? There are many songs and I like the majority of them. I know it's a lot of songs but please help.   http://youtu.be/BuBrYaGwDPc

----------


## dic



----------

